# Pen and pencil set



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill I got them made but do have a problem. I didn't have a pen and pencil kit that matched. All I had was gold plate in the pencil and copper in the pen set. If you have a pen in gold I will redo the pen. I needed a give away anyhow for my Friday night date with Barbara for the waitress. I do have more of the same wood. Just don't know what it is.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whatever wood it is...it looks 'cool'....Query: what grit do ya sand to before puttin' on the "Magic Bobby Oil"..finish ???


Hmmmmmm?? "Tipping the waitress with a pen"...Never woulda thunk of that. Yep, that'll work..:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Depends on the wood Most of the time I go to 600. If I use a skew and get a real good finish with it I will start with 400 then on to 600. Now plastics are different. I will go all the way to 12,000 with them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks...I been going 100 to 600 on wood myself and 12,000 on acrylics or horn if I had to fool with them.. Just askin' cuz your sheen looks good on Bill's pens..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks...I been going 100 to 600 on wood myself and 12,000 on acrylics or horn if I had to fool with them.. Just askin' cuz your *sheen looks good on Bill's pens*..


 Its funny I got all ready to put that stuff on and reached for my bottle, It was gone!!:headknock I had gave it to Bill and forgot to make me up another batch.hwell: I had to stop and mixed me up some more.:smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think I have one that will match


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

These match a little better. Willie I will have you doing these in about 20 minutes LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good Bobby


Yes Tortuga....giving them as tips was Bobby's idea...I started doing the same last summer. People love to get them


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

i am ready...


Bobby said:


> These match a little better. *Willie I will have you doing these in about 20 minutes LOL*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' pens, Bobby... Is the pencil kit a 'clicker'?...Never made a pencil yet..


and...the single stands look GREAT... thanks for messing with getting the order together.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yea its a clicker. So far all these have worked great. I had some that messed up on the last order but this time Itold them about it and they must have got me some good ones LOL. They even sent me a couple of extra.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have made 10-15 of the slim pencils and they have all gone together as easy as the pens and worked great. The matched sets really are great. I have two sets done B to B that I use at work and get lots of comments on them, as simple as they are.

Nice work Bobby! That is some pretty wood.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I found out after I went back to the shop and looked on the bottom of another piece of that wood. It is Beech. It had a piece of tape with the name wrote on it.h:


----------

